# Using Mike's Tapes as Prevention?



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi everyone. I started using Mike's tapes recently and am really enjoying it. My IBS goes in waves and I really haven't been having many symptoms for the past copule of months (even before I started the program). I was going to wait until I was feeling bad before starting the audio program, so that I would be able to determine the effects more easily; however, I decided to start now, hoping that it would have a "preventative" effect. Could someone who knows about how hypnotherapy works please tell me if my logic makes sense? Or is it best to listen when I'm "suffering" more with IBS symptoms? Thanks!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Linda C, Hi







I don't know about how much I know, lol, about hypnotherapy. But here's my two cents.







I would go ahead and listen now. The HT will always be there for you to re-listen to if you so desire later on. But I see no harm in doing it now even if your symptoms seem quiet at the moment. Others may come in here and tell ya more, or otherwise. LOL Like I said, only my 2 cents.







Hey, have you had a chance to read this thread about the program yet? It is loaded with great info. Just click here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341 Wish you all the best.BQ


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for your quick response and your 2 cents, BQ!! I will certainly check out the information you suggested.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Agree with B.Q. on this, Linda. Hypno is wonderful even just for its relaxation benefits. And even though this is just my opinion, I suspect doing it now just might cause its wonderful and far-reaching effects to help offset future episodes of IBS.Good luck to you...







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would do it know. There are many reasons for this, and prevention is certainly one of them.The HT has physiological effects on the IBS as well as phycological and doing it now will make changes for the better. I am glad your enjoying them, that is a good thing.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thank you all. I'll continue to the end of the program!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would do it too. Best of luck


----------

